# Fermented Hot Sauce - Preserve those Hot Peppers



## daddykirbs (Mar 24, 2011)

In a search to find ways to not let all my hot peppers go to waste I found Fermented Hot Sauce. This video shows the process on how I made my second batch. The first batch was sooo tasty!

[YOUTUBE]AUINsoEUhBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

Love the video. I will be trying this for sure!


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

we just made some but not sure how she did it. I will show her this


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

I can't get the video to play but I am looking for a way to put up about a hundred jalapeÃ±os... I was thinking of just fermenting and then canning but I no longer have a pressure cooker. Any suggestions? Aside from making salsa, the tomatoes have already been salsified and and turned into sauces.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

hopefully by posting it again it will play for you. 

[YOUTUBE]AUINsoEUhBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Got a quart of hot sauce and a quart of apple cider vinegar fermenting in the pantry since the start of October. I didn't put any water in mine and I won't be putting any Xanthum Gum in it! 

I'll let it ferment at least until Christmas, I understand Tabasco lets theirs ferment for three years. Now if I could only do something about the vinegar flies in the pantry.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

@ daddykirbs,
Thanks a lot for the vid! I was wanting to make some hot sauce for the first time this winter. Your vid showed me it's easier than my reading led me to believe. 

It was a pretty good year for the hot peps here. After fresh eating, I ended up with two gal bags stuffed full with mostly jalapenos and ghosts in the freezer. And, I'd guess about 7' of cayennes drying on strings. Being that it would be the first time I ever tried making hot sauce, I was kinda pumped about it. But then, everything I read about fermenting mentioned having specific fermenting gizmos and whatnot, and I got discouraged about the whole thing.

I'll have no problem with adjusting my quantities of ingredients to match your recipe, so I'm good there. But, I do have a couple of questions I hope you can answer. 

What would you guess, is the amount of sweet peps you used re: the hots? Say... cups to cups, for example? 

Reckon, a few layers of loose weave cheesecloth on the jars, or maybe flour sack cloth, would be a good alt. to the nylons you used? No nylons in this house... unless my sons have some clothing preferences I don't know about, lol. 

What temp range is good for fermentation period?

How about shelf life of the finished, unopened hot sauce?


----------



## daddykirbs (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry to let this go for so long. This was my first post in this forum, then I forgot that I posted it. I'm trying to make visiting this site a habit, but I do visit a lot of sites! Part of the struggle with being a YouTube creator is being real in the forums because you try to share your creation in as many places as possible. I've tried to be more real and intentional with how I post lately! Forgive me and bear with me 



> What would you guess, is the amount of sweet peps you used re: the hots? Say... cups to cups, for example?


Mine was probably close to 1:1 but my hots were pretty hot. If you want it sweeter I'd use milder peppers or just use a lot more sweet peppers.



> Reckon, a few layers of loose weave cheesecloth on the jars, or maybe flour sack cloth, would be a good alt. to the nylons you used?


Yes, any cloth is good that gnats and fruit flies can't get through. I have even used paper towels.



> What temp range is good for fermentation period?


Room temps. The bacteria and yeast like the same temp ranges you do.



> How about shelf life of the finished, unopened hot sauce?


My hot sauce in the fridge is still good. The bacteria and yeast will slow to almost a dead stop when in the fridge. If it is left out it will "wake up" and start to ferment further speeding up the spoilage. I cannot answer how long the sauce will be good for other than my own current experience.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Just curious.... since you are relying on wild yeast, and have it open to the air and microorganisms, what do you think the chances of this not being so flavorful are.. as compared to using a known yeast and an air lock?

Great video, I'm wanting to make some now, but wondering about whether controlled, or uncontrolled fermentation would be best?


----------

